# Decided On The Timemaster...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have decided to purchase a Toro Timemaster model without the electric start. I know there are lots of discussions about this mower but I was hoping for some tips and advice from current owners. What can I expect? Any watch outs to be aware of? I saw the discussion about cleaning the area under cover near the brake cable. Anything else I should keep an eye on or issues you have seen? Any replies will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I have decided to purchase a Toro Timemaster model without the electric start. I know there are lots of discussions about this mower but I was hoping for some tips and advice from current owners. What can I expect? Any watch outs to be aware of? I saw the discussion about cleaning the area under cover near the brake cable. Anything else I should keep an eye on or issues you have seen? Any replies will be greatly appreciated.


Absolutely nothing. Start-er-up and mow. Cleaning under the deck is a good idea every now and then, but the Timemaster will come with a hose adapter that you can hook up to the deck and clean it. As with all small engines, I prefer ethanol free gas, and I noticed a sharp improvement in the idle quality of the machine when I started adding Seafoam to my gas. Some people complain about the gas cap. It tends to vibrate off so I just watch it every now and then and tighten if it falls off. Congrats on a great machine!


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Congrats! Keep us posted on what you think of it as you get to know your new machine.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> ... Cleaning under the deck is a good idea every now and then, but the Timemaster will come with a hose adapter that you can hook up to the deck and clean it.


I think @TN Hawkeye is referring to is this thread. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3532

I use to rinse my mower off with water at least once a week and used the hose adapter to clean the blade area after every other mow. The second year I owned the mower I had what I consider premature failure of the blade idler pulley. Although I have NOTHING to back my theory, I think the excess water got to a bearing, and caused it to seize. Since then I do not use water to rinse after a mow, but I use my blower to blow off excess grass. Then I tip the mower and blow the grass from underneath it. If there are clumps stuck to the deck I remove them by hand. I will hose the mower off periodically, but I do not get too generous with the water.

I've had this mower for 5 years, and it has been going strong. I think if I had cleaned under the cover more often, the blade cable would not have snapped.


----------



## DetroitRockCity (May 29, 2018)

Congratulations on the purchase. The only recommendation I have is to buy oil for it and change the oil between the first 5 and 10 hours of use. Its a good idea with any mower in general to do this to get any machining residue left in the engine out and lessen potential wear. Cleaning the underside of the deck by hand or water is important to keep the cutting chamber working efficiently. Also an extra set of blades and blade adaptors if you have any risk of hitting anything as you can fix it yourself in 15 minutes. Enjoy the mow!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Well, all I can say is Holy S***! My Time Master came in today so of course I went right away and picked it up. We got some rain yesterday and some coming tomorrow so I felt safe trying it out. Man was I impressed. The sound when I engaged the blades was enough to put a big smile on my face. Took me a few minutes to get used to the way it drives and handles but I was quickly mowing straight double fat stripes. Not as difficult to maneuver as I was expecting. This was the result of months of research, asking questions, and being really nice to the wife to get this mower. And I can say it was worth it. Thanks to everyone who answered my question.


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Awesome to hear the good news. I pulled the trigger on one this past Monday. They were out of stock so I am awaiting that call from the dealer to tell me when it's in. I too did lots of research before making the decision, so I am psyched that you are happy with your choice.
I fear that the 30" wide cut is going to spoil me for life and that I will never be able to go back down to a 20-something inch mower ever again. LOL.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats! Enjoy the Mow!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

windycityrider said:


> Awesome to hear the good news. I pulled the trigger on one this past Monday. They were out of stock so I am awaiting that call from the dealer to tell me when it's in. I too did lots of research before making the decision, so I am psyched that you are happy with your choice.
> I fear that the 30" wide cut is going to spoil me for life and that I will never be able to go back down to a 20-something inch mower ever again. LOL.


It does make quick work of a lawn. I finished my side and back quick enough that I was able to do double fats on the front and still come out about the same as doing single stripes with my old 22". The personal pace is wonderful. It'll take you a few minutes of almost sprinting when you push it to find the sweet spot. A word of advice- don't use the blue handle to pull the sliding handle. It will absolutely take off on you. Just use your own body's momentum to Slide the personal pace bar. Learned the hard way. Luckily my shoulders are rigid and didn't pop out. You will love the mower.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> Congrats! Enjoy the Mow!


Thank you. We just got a nice downpour so hopefully I will get to use it again in a few days.


----------

